# Lucy Update. Couple questions....



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Lucy is doing very well I think as far as eating and drinking. She has been very active at night running around in her cage and scratching a LOT. My vet prescribed Resolve for her and she got the drop of it on her neck yesterday afternoon. I noticed a decrease in itching last night but she's still scratching. I froze her bedding for 24 hours in our deep freezer and thoroughly cleaned her bin yesterday and gave her new bedding. I went over her today to see how her leg wound is healing and it looks very good. It's a little bigger than a grain of rice now. I also happened to find a spot where I'm pretty sure she's scratching herself raw. I've included a couple of pictures. Is there anything I can do for this? Or should do?



















Then, I saw this thing...I'm hoping it's a nipple, but it sure seems off to the side of her body...but it could be the way I was holding her and trying to get a picture. Can someone confirm this is a nipple (There are actually two that I can see in the next two pictures)? Are they normally this pronounced on females? Or is this a pregnant looking nipple?



















Here's a belly shot and you can see a nipple on the outer right bottom, and upper left under my thumb.










Thoughts?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Nipple.  Looks like a normal nipple. If a pregnant female gets swollen/enlargened nipples at all, it's only shortly before delivery.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you Moxie!  

You don't think I need to do anything with the bald spot on her side?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure about that. My first thought would be that it might be sort of like a "hot spot" that dogs get when they lick an area too much, or in this case maybe it's from scratching. If you actually see that she's bugging at it and that's the cause, a tiny dose of children's benadryl can help the itching, but I wouldn't necessarily try that at this point. (And by tiny I mean, we use several pieces of kibble briefly soaked in the syrup, that's all it takes.)


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

I have seen her scratching there a lot before she got the Revolution yesterday. She was scratching some last night but not nearly as much. I guess I'll see how she does tonight and decide from there.

Thank you so much for the advice. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The bald spot doesn't look overly red or inflamed, so I'd just keep an eye on it and not really do anything different. If you look closely, it seems to be the same colour as the rest of her skin.

After probably another day or so, you can give her an oatmeal bath to help wash off possible dead mites and such, and it may give her more relief from the itching as well. (for the most part, topical solutions such as Revolution are absorbed within 2 hours, though it's advised not to bath at least 24 hours, just to be really sure).


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, Immortalia!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow! That looks SO much better than when you first showed us a picture. Nice work!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

She is looking much better and she does really good to allow you to take great picture of areas. Good job.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

MurE said:


> Wow! That looks SO much better than when you first showed us a picture. Nice work!


Just wanted to clarify..that picture of the bald spot is not the same wound I found on her last week. It's a new one, from her scratching.
But yeah, the wound is so much better than when I brought her home.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that little Lucy is improving and I appreciate the updates on her health. I love the picture where her little hand is hanging onto your thumb; such a sweet little hand.


----------

